# Coustic Power Logic 660



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Not mine. Coustic Power Logic 660 6 channel car stereo amplifier AMP old school vintage | eBay


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

If I knew of a 560 for sale I would get this.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

i have a rough 560 that i would sell you


----------

